# My Drawings



## Paule

Here´re some drawings:


----------



## theyoutuber

Really nice man +rep!


----------



## dedredhed

Cool man! :victory:


----------



## Babypowder

Nice sketches. Is there anyway to see bigger pictures of them?


----------



## jman9999999

beautiful work, really like the dreadnaught


----------



## Paule

click here for more and bigger pics:
http://paule.forumservice.de/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15&sid=0a730528bc59e2fff9a574b4818ced72


----------



## Late_Inquisitor

They've very good, you just need to work on stances and proportions also you could really bring out the detail with some simple shading, I hope this help a little bit.


----------



## Yochanan

I really like the plague marine(?) second to the right. Very original stuff. +rep!


----------



## Graf Spee

they remind me of some really cool oldschool artwork back from the beginning of wh40k and rogue trader.. love the old art style. have some rep


----------



## Warlock in Training

Not bad at all.


----------



## Paule

Warlock in Training said:


> Not bad at all.


thx. Here my new one:


----------



## Amoeba Bait

Love the tail on the dreadnought! :grin:


----------



## Entarion

Cool chaos drawings


----------



## Paule

and here painted:


----------



## Physt

Love the Dreadnought in this latest series of pics. Great pose.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Awsome work! Always great to have more artists in the world.


----------



## Paule

THX.


----------

